# Another sad anniversary



## Chi_townPhilly

Amid all the "Princess Diana-babble" and "Katrina and the (radio/television) Waves," I want to point out that this week is the 10th anniversary of the passing of someone who is definitely on the short list of great conductors of the 20th Century, and indeed of all time, Georg Solti. 

Perhaps my most memorable "live" Solti moment was his 80th birthday concert. In it, Pierre Boulez composed/conducted a piece written especially for the occasion. In response, Solti said that, although it had been a long time since he reviewed his notes on composition, he was still going to commit to the idea of composing a piece for Boulez when Boulez turned 80! Unfortunately, Solti's "appointment in Samarra" would keep him from delivering on that committment.

It was a great reminder that there's more to Classical Music than that which issues forth from the instruments.


----------

